# Gestohlenes Bike gefunden – wer vermisst ein Canyon Spectral CF?



## Thomas (7. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
die Polizei Bad Kreuznach hat sich bei uns gemeldet und bittet um Mithilfe:

"Wir haben in Bad Kreuznach ein Canyon Spectral CF sichergestellt, von dem wir vermuten, dass es jemandem entwendet wurde. Leider können wir aktuell das Rad keiner bei der Polizei angezeigten Tat zuordnen. Vermutlich wurde das Rad im Raum Bad Kreuznach oder Rhein-Main-Gebiet entwendet. Wir wären froh, gegen einen entsprechenden Nachweis, dem Eigentümer das Rad wieder zurückgeben zu können."

Kontakt über die Polizeiinspektion Bad Kreuznach
Christian Kirchner / [email protected]


----------



## rhnordpool (7. Dezember 2018)

Macht vielleicht Sinn, es hier auch noch einzustellen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gestohlene-bikes-vermisstenanzeigen.760321/page-6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (8. Dezember 2018)

Wenn das Rad eine Seriennummer hat, ist der Käufer vielleicht in Koblenz bei Canyon registriert?


----------



## ChrisK (10. Dezember 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Wenn das Rad eine Seriennummer hat, ist der Käufer vielleicht in Koblenz bei Canyon registriert?


Hat leider nicht zum Erfolg geführt.


----------

